# FBT tank finally complete!



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Seems like a lot of effort for something that does not look quite as special as I had hoped...but here it is!

The water is still cloudy, and some of those plants are temps cause I have no idea what I want to use other than the ivy...hope you like it!:blush:


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

ooo i like  thats alot more creative then mine!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Like. Lots.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

no that's amazing! I wouldn't have the patience for it or I'd mess it up big time.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Thats just amazing! well done : victory:


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

That looks fantastic job really well done:2thumb:


----------



## Bug_Juice (Apr 2, 2010)

It'll look even better once the water clears and the plants grow in, and with the toads messing about in there of course.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks. I have yet to find plants that will stay small enough, but think i am going to get a red snakeskin and perhaps a small mountable brom?

plus I want some Java moss, but for now the leaves that have been soaked for a day should help to keep the little blighter from dragging the soil into the water...eh Ron!? :lol2:

Think i am going to get another couple to keep him company too...just grudge paying postage that adds up to more than the frogs! :gasp:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

i think thats nice, good effort. as said wll look even better once grown in with the toads in there. :no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> thanks. I have yet to find plants that will stay small enough, but think i am going to get a red snakeskin and perhaps a small mountable brom?
> 
> *plus I want some Java moss, but for now the leaves that have been soaked for a day should help to keep the little blighter from dragging the soil into the water...eh Ron!? :lol2:
> *
> Think i am going to get another couple to keep him company too...just grudge paying postage that adds up to more than the frogs! :gasp:


We live in hope!:lol2: They amaze me with their capacity to drag crap everywhere, sometimes. The moss works in mine though- and once it takes, it really spreads. Def get some more- a little group is so much more fun :2thumb:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

wow thats incredible


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

WOW:gasp: hope mine looks likw that wen i re do it :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


is that a waterfall in the corner


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks all.

So...my lovely hubby took me out today to buy me three more fire bellied toads that he had reserved for me :flrt:

So now I have three to name...need some ideas please!

Star Wars theme, Jabba and Yoda, taken.
:no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I think it's massively and all sorts of other words with ly at the end awesome.

I saw the BRIGHTEST FBTs today, they were pretty naaass.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

These are like neon...makes the other one look European!

Names?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Spunk bubble, Arse dribble and Dave the rapist.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Spunk bubble, Arse dribble and Dave the rapist.


Are you on Crack???

Could you imagine my children talking to their teachers and class about their new pets...:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

INSIDE VOICE PAUL INSIDE VOICE.

Not good with names.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Spunk bubble, Arse dribble and Dave the rapist.


 
lmfao! @ dave the rapist


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morg, what have I told you about taking your meds on time?:bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry. too much red wine.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sorry. too much red wine.


It's got to be done!:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

whats the water divider made out off


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

i used expanding foam (and styrofoam) grout, silicone and g4 sealant...it is made the same way as the background


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow thats ace:notworthy:
Puts mine to shame, is that a waterfall in there?


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> i used expanding foam (and styrofoam) grout, silicone and g4 sealant...it is made the same way as the background


 
sounds complecated


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

how did u make is there a now how link any were that u used or did u build it urself


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

pics :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

philo said:


> pics :mf_dribble:


Look at the early pages of the thread.:2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I LOVE this :flrt: utterly EPIC FBT viv hun!!


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Aw thanks guys...:blush:

Starting on the waterfall background for the 45x60, even though I dont think I will actually be using it...yay. I love this hobby. :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Good for you mate...so we've got leah( on ron's advice we'll leave out the last name....:gasp::whistling2...we dont know the teddies names so ewok sounds cool ok now we're stumped on the wars names...but we tried he he:whip:...ow about a neo ampulcea as a brom to go with..... has it gotta be a red snakes skin or will a pink one? do not sure what we've got of both any more:blush: ain't seen 'em for days BLUMMIN floors....how are ya? have your new ones settled in well?


----------

